# Best Way to Hire Crew for Tour??



## CaptPaul (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am going to being producing a tour this summer. I was trying to find reliable sources to hire various crew members (Sound, Lighting, Riggers etc). I was thinking of contacting Full Sail Univ. direct for recent grads...Or is Craig's List just as good??

Any help would be great.

Paul


----------



## porkchop (Jan 31, 2015)

There are some people in the industry that would tell you Craig's List is much better than Full Sail grads.... 

Regardless, fresh grads might be cheaper to hire, but would probably not have experience in the finer details that just make touring easier day to day. First of there is, of course, the CB Classifieds. crewspace.com is an invite only touring pro's website that has a fairly active job board (you don't need to be a member to post a job). There are lots of Facebook groups aimed at production types "Production Friends", "Bobnet", and "ROADIE.NET" are some of the more active ones that a good range of pro touring crew frequent. Job postings are fairly normal in any of those groups.

There are a few other good options that are general entertainment pages, but still could be worth it. OffStageJobs (formerly and rightly backstagejobs.com) is the original job board in many people's eyes, and PLASA's got a reasonably active job board.

RoadieJobs.com just popped up recently. I don't know much about it, but it's the last option I can think of.

Good luck.


----------



## CaptPaul (Jan 31, 2015)

porkchop said:


> There are some people in the industry that would tell you Craig's List is much better than Full Sail grads....
> 
> Regardless, fresh grads might be cheaper to hire, but would probably not have experience in the finer details that just make touring easier day to day. First of there is, of course, the CB Classifieds. crewspace.com is an invite only touring pro's website that has a fairly active job board (you don't need to be a member to post a job). There are lots of Facebook groups aimed at production types "Production Friends", "Bobnet", and "ROADIE.NET" are some of the more active ones that a good range of pro touring crew frequent. Job postings are fairly normal in any of those groups.
> 
> ...


 
That is a great list of places to look. And I feel your thoughts are very spot on. I thank you for taking the time to include the links for me as well. I am sure i will be able to find the trained and experienced crew now 

Thanks


----------



## soundman (Feb 2, 2015)

Don't forget to ask your vendor for suggestions. The people they recommend will have experince with their gear and be 'vouched' for.


----------



## chawalang (Feb 2, 2015)

Hmmmm I am assuming this is a non union tour that is not a big rock tour, I have always taught youngsters that a CL add for stagehands is a huge red flag. If that is the case you may only be able to hire kids. FS and CL, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 2, 2015)

Bobnet is a good call.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ask local venues, production companies, and rental houses for recommendations.


----------

